# UK Spouse Visa Document list



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All,

This is what I receive from the Immigration Solicitor, listing of all document needed for a successful Visa Application.

1) Your Sponsorship Letter
2)Attested copy of your entire passport,
3)Yours Wife's Passport,
4)Marriage Certificate, With English Translation,
5)Wedding and Family Photographs,
6)Your Bank statement for late 6 months;
7)Your Payslips for last 6 months
8)Confirmation letter from Employer (HR Department)
9)Contract of Employment,
10)Tenancy agreement if your renting,
11 )Confirmation letter from Estate Agent,
12)Utility Bills,
13)Your wife' IELTS Certificate,
14)Communication between you and your wife ie telephone bill, International Card, email,
15)Copy of your child passport if British Citizen,

So could someone tell US all if this is right.


Everyone is welcome to correct this if you think it not right but please provide a explain your reason !!!

Thanks
:ranger:


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

This list looks correct for Category A, which I understand is what you'll be applying under.


*Some optional extras  that you only need if they're applicable to your situation:*

If either of you has been married previously, also include divorce/dissolution certificates.

If you will be sharing your property with any other occupiers, also obtain a housing inspection report to prove there will be no overcrowding.

If any children are from a previous relationship, you'll need court papers or similar to prove that you have sole responsibility for the child and so the child can leave their country.

If both applicant and UK sponsor are moving to the UK together (ie the UK sponsor doesn't currently live in the UK), proof that the UK sponsor has a confirmed job offer in the UK.


----------



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

2farapart said:


> This list looks correct for Category A, which I understand is what you'll be applying under.
> 
> 
> *Some optional extras  that you only need if they're applicable to your situation:*
> ...



The above statement dont apply to me.

Thanks You


----------



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi ,

I wanted to know if can't get hold of the original tenancy agreement from the estate agent but only a copy of the original.

What option do I have ?

Thanks,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Visit1980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I wanted to know if can't get hold of the original tenancy agreement from the estate agent but only a copy of the original.
> 
> What option do I have ?


Get a letter from the agency confirming it's a true copy.


----------



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

what should the letter state ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Visit1980 said:


> what should the letter state ?


Confirming it's a true copy of the original!


----------



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Confirming it's a true copy of the original!


Will this be the same for all document which don't have original and will they require a stamp on the company letterhead with there sign or Company letterhead is fine.

thanks,


----------



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi,

Will this be fine if writen by the Estate Agent on the company letterhead along with a Company stamp.

"This a certified copy of an original which has been attested by (Company name) as an accurate and a complete reproduction of the original document."

Regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For most other documents, esp those to do with finance, original is required.
Estate agent can word it in any way they like, but yours is too wordy. Just ask them to write something along the line of 'This is to confirm that the attached copy is a true reproduction of the original tenancy agreement # xxxx dated xxxx.'


----------



## Visit1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank You for all your help !!!!!

:- )


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Visit1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is what I receive from the Immigration Solicitor, listing of all document needed for a successful Visa Application.
> 
> ...


what is a sponsorship letter and who needs it?


----------

